
Show HN: [OC] Programming Comics (Bogwarts) - bealuga
https://bogwarts.github.io/
======
bealuga
Compiled a bunch of programming based comics in one website! Hope it makes you
smile even just a little bit (: Thanks for looking!

~~~
pirer
Hey! I've checked them all. @_o

It shows how you progressed quite quickly on the style towards a clean one.
Great work.

~~~
bealuga
thank you so so much!!! I really appreciate it! I didn't really learn to start
drawing until I started doing this (:

